# Can seed go 'off' ?



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

My Budgie hasn't eaten any seed properly in about a day and half now.

I'd bought him some dust to sprinkle over his food to help condition him etc and he doesn't seem to like it, lol I persevere but don't want the poor lad to go hungry, so I end up giving him fresh food minus the dust! 

However, he still isn't eating it. Yet, he'll eat millet? I've purposely not given him any millet today so that he only has his seed to eat, but he looks at the seed, takes it in his mouth and then spits it out? 

Does he know something I don't, could the seed be off or should I be worried about him being ill? 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

well i suppose it depends how long it may have been stored at pet shop or where ever you brought it from. I know sometimes if left for ages and not stored right i expect you could get mites etc in there. If stored with other food stuffs, grains, cereals, etc. If your bird is eating millet i would imagine that it is fine . MY budgie preferred trill to nay other seed and liked the shiney polished seed more. You could try your budgie with a small bit of grated carrot or apple . they seem to like that for added vits.


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

sullivan said:


> well i suppose it depends how long it may have been stored at pet shop or where ever you brought it from. I know sometimes if left for ages and not stored right i expect you could get mites etc in there. If stored with other food stuffs, grains, cereals, etc. If your bird is eating millet i would imagine that it is fine . MY budgie preferred trill to nay other seed and liked the shiney polished seed more. You could try your budgie with a small bit of grated carrot or apple . they seem to like that for added vits.


Thanks 

He prefers Trill too, I actually tried him with some grated carrot this afternoon... he was scared stiff of it lol he never goes near any fruit / veg I put in for him :blink:

I relented and put him some more millet in, and he's happily munching away on that for now. I'll see how he goes.

Thanks again


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe cut some millet up and put it in his seed dish? see if he will be more interested that way?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

just be careful as millet is fattening.. although im not sure what else you can do at the moment as he isnt touching his food??


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.

He has eaten a little bit of the seed, thankfully. Hopefully he'll be back to normal soon


----------

